# Looking for a Japanese Switch account with the Splatoon 2 CoroCoro DLC



## fostertheguy (Jan 2, 2020)

Want to buy an account that has the corocoro emperor gear on it, don't need the game just the dlc  The eminence cuff, milky eminence jacket, and milky enperrials


----------

